# Gesichter veraltern oder verjüngen mit Gimp oder einen anderen Programm



## thomas38 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Tipp/Add-on oder sonstiges für Gimp oder gleich ein anderes Programm womit man Gesichter von Menschen veraltern oder verjüngeren kann? Würde mich mal Interessieren.

lg thomas38


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern das es so ca. vor 10 jahren ein Tool von einem Asiaten gab welches Timemachine oder so ähnlich hieß. Mit diesem konnte man Bilder von den Jahreszeiten herr umwandeln oder eben Menschen altern lassen. leider habe ich seit dem nichts mehr darüber gefunden gehabt.
Der Artikel stand damals in einer Macup oder Page drinnen.

Gruß


----------



## thomas38 (19. Oktober 2009)

Sonst hat niemand ne Idee oder?


----------



## fluessig (20. Oktober 2009)

So fertig auf Knopfdruck kenn ich da nichts. Da hilft nur selbst Hand anlegen und aus vielen Fotos eines machen.


----------



## thomas38 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab doch keine Ahnung, wie sich so ein Gesicht in der Regel im Laufe der jahre verändert. Die Polizei nutzt doch nach meinen Wissen solche Programme.
Aber hab jetzt Google gefragt und bin auf
http://www.faceofthefuture.org.uk
gestoßen. Das Ergebnis ist ausreichend, aber toll find ich nicht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Oktober 2009)

Viel Spaß beim Altern 
http://www.exguides.org/photoshop-tutorials/age-progression.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## thomas38 (21. Oktober 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Viel Spaß beim Altern
> http://www.exguides.org/photoshop-tutorials/age-progression.html
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


Leider habe ich da nicht so viel Spaß dabei, weil ich kein Photosp besitze. Gibt es auch sowas für Gimp?

lg thomas38


----------



## fluessig (21. Oktober 2009)

Das geht mit Gimp sehr ähnlich. Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie gut dein Kenntnisstand über Gimp und Bildbearbeitung im Allgemeinen ist, aber die meisten Tutorials kann man bei guter Kenntnis der Werkzeuge in fast jedem besseren Bildbearbeitungsprogramm nachvollziehen.

Wenn dir das jetzt noch nicht gelingt, dann solltest du vielleicht einfach eine Reihe Tutorials durcharbeiten, um dich mit Gimp an sich vertraut zu machen (schau mal bei gimpusers.de vorbei, da sind massig Tutorials). Irgendwann merkst du dass du die meisten Photoshop Tools auch in Gimp hast, nur vielleicht nicht im selben Menü.

Ist alles nur eine Frage der Übung,
viel Erfolg
fluessig


----------



## dezember (4. Dezember 2009)

ich habe seit längem gimp runtergeladen,  habe doch keine Ahnung, wie man es bedienen kann.
Ausserdem habe ich eine Frage, was ist der große Unterschied zwischen Photoshop und GIMP? bestimmt weiss ich, das GIMP ist kostenlos


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Gimp nicht, aber es werden die Kleinigkeiten sein, sicherlich auch die Gewöhnung.  Ich kenne die Shortcuts und die Orte, wo ich welche Einstellungen machen kann. Das Geld für Photoshop ist längst bezahlt, also gibt es keinen Grund umzusteigen.

Links:
http://www.gimpusers.de/news/2009-04-22/kann-gimp-photoshop-ersetzen.html
http://www.sedubi.de/artikel-marketing/vergleich-photoshop-vs-gimp.html
http://boardunity.de/gimp-vs-photoshop-t6040.html

mfg chmee


----------



## dezember (7. Dezember 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe Gimp nicht, aber es werden die Kleinigkeiten sein, sicherlich auch die Gewöhnung.  Ich kenne die Shortcuts und die Orte, wo ich welche Einstellungen machen kann. Das Geld für Photoshop ist längst bezahlt, also gibt es keinen Grund umzusteigen.
> 
> Links:
> http://www.gimpusers.de/news/2009-04-22/kann-gimp-photoshop-ersetzen.html
> ...



hallo Chmee,

danke


----------

